# Deleted Resonator Today!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, my first step of the exhaust vasectomy was completed just today. My five star muffler man removed the factory resonator and put in two beautiful pieces of straight pipe. The job he did was fantastic and very neatly placed. The goat now has a deeper rumble and tone. It did make a little difference but not quite loud enough for me. At idle the exhaust coming out of the tips rumbles back and forth from tip to tip. Rum-Rum Rum-Rum. Almost like it has a new cam. (hard to explain). Took her down the road and when I kicked the goat a little you could hear all of her power being unleashed. Heard no drone if any. But, i havent taken it for a long ride at differnt speeds yet. Like I said, I don't believe its much louder, but more of a deeper "thunder" rumble. He showed me the resonator in which it looked like two straight through holes surrounded in mesh.(like a glass pack). The resonator was heavy, he said it was definately packed solid with some type sound barrier material. He told me to drive her around awhile and that if I wanted to go with the flowmaster super 40 series which is the only one of flowmasters design that will fit in place of factory mufflers. He stated they actually would be shorter than factory mufflers and would have to add somme pipe. He said he would install the two flowmasters for $100.00 if I were to get the mufflers myself. He told me he may beable to get them cheaper through his supplier if I give him the part number becasue his book did not have it. Part #952549 if anyone needs it. I'm callin' him today with the part number. I'll keep ya'll updated!!! i'm like a kid waitin' for christmas morning to come!!!!:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like a very nice operation was performed today. Deeper is better so now I know how to proceed initially when the time comes for my GOAT. 
I am partial to the 60/70's muscle car deep big block sound coupled with a racing cam for that lopie idle. Farther down the road for me however.
Let me know how the 40's sound.:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*okay*

Found that there is a super 44 series New that is suppose to sound more aggressive than super 40. gonna do more reserach. sound byte at www.flowmaster.com


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats!
Have your muffler guy weld some stright pipes in place of the factory mufflers should b around $50-$75 bucks.
Sounds pretty good can't beat it for the price.
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Would straight pipes instead of a muffler be legal and pass inspection?


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I was curious about the resonator. I know most V8 engines have a balance tube between the dual pipes and I guess that was kind of what the resonator did. Did you put one on yours or run just the straight pipes with no balance tube? I am considering putting the X-pipe in place of the resonator, but I don't know if one from any of the aftermarket exhaust guys has just that for sale. And I am wondering if one would just bolt up in place of the resonator? 

Anyone?

I don't think the guy meant to completely remove the mufflers as that would be way to loud. I think he meant just the extensions to mate up to the Flowmasters. I think so anyway.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonator Deleted*



rnoswal said:


> I was curious about the resonator. I know most V8 engines have a balance tube between the dual pipes and I guess that was kind of what the resonator did. Did you put one on yours or run just the straight pipes with no balance tube? I am considering putting the X-pipe in place of the resonator, but I don't know if one from any of the aftermarket exhaust guys has just that for sale. And I am wondering if one would just bolt up in place of the resonator?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


Yes, My five star muffler man did say the resonator did balance/smooth out the flow of exhaust coming out. He told me if I wanted him to he would of welded(made) me an x-pipe. I had him put the straight pipes in and it made it deeper, not so much louder. And I do believe in the other reply that he meant doing away with mufflers and putting straight pipes, yes it would be loud. Some inspections just check for cataletic(whatever) converters. when you take it through inspection dont reve the engine and make sure the engine is warmed up so at idle she wont be revin'. I believe once I add the flowmasters which ever series Super 40 or new Super 44's it will make her sound even better and due to the flowmasters case being shorter he will have to add some new pipe to take up some of the space left by longer factory mufflers. Keepin' the factory tips on her. He told me the labor for taking factory exhaust off, replacing with flowmasters and new pipe, and keeping factory tips would be about $100. Ofcourse the muffler price is not included. He is looking to get me either set of flowmasters for around $60.00. The cheapest I found on internet was at performance center.com for $76.00.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

The resonator has no true balance function. It is two straight perforated tubes in a single packed muffler can. So basically from the factory it was true duals. 

I personally did not like the sound of of straight pipes at the resonator. At idle it sounds horrible. Like there is a plastic trash bag stuck in the muffler. Kind of like a fart gone bad.

If you realy want it to sound like an old farm truck cut the mufflers out of it too. 

My vote to Mr jersey is to take it back to muffler shop and have him weld a balance tube into it and make it an H pipe.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Super 44's Ordered Today!!*

Super 44 -NEW!- Two Chamber Mufflers
Flowmaster’s NEW Super 44™ muffler with its 4” x 9.75” x 13” all black finish case offers distinct advantages over our original 40 Series™ muffler. Using the technology seen in our larger Super 40™ mufflers, the Super 44™ delivers a rich deep tone, an improved flow path radius, optimum internal flow and sound control, all created with Flowmaster’s Delta Flow® technology. It is the most aggressive, deepest sounding, highest performing four inch case street muffler we’ve ever built!


Made a decision on the Super 44 Series. They will be in on monday and sent to my five star muffler man for installation. They muffler case is black on this series. They look impressive. They are suppose to sound more aggressive than Super 40's and better flow than Original 40's. WOOOHOOOO Hopefully will sound good with that resonator I delete and replaced with straight pipes!?


----------

